# Mark forums read



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Quick Q, I expect I'm being a spanner here but when I click "Mark Forums Read" and then see the page that says "All forums have been marked read", I am expecting to return to the forum and see no new posts, so I can see at a glance what topics have been posted to since I marked them as read.

However actually nothing happens. Doesn't matter how many times I click "Mark Forums Read", I still have a sea of red ticks saying "New posts".

It seams that this option is therefore miss-spelled, it should be "Mark Forums Red" - as that's all it does!!!

Any ideas please?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I hit mark forums read, wait about 10 seconds for the page to refresh and all are marked as read. (Just double checked)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> I hit mark forums read, wait about 10 seconds for the page to refresh and all are marked as read. (Just double checked)


Same here - apart from a couple of new posts made while waiting for the refresh


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Can't seem to get this to work using either Chrome, FF or IE.

However, just noticed another inconspicuous link at the bottom of the screen (don't normally scroll down that far!), "Mark topics read". Hurrah, that does what I thought Mark Forum read did, after clicking this the posts are free of red ticks. I wonder what "Mark forums read" actually does - and why both options aren't grouped together?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The 'Mark Forums Read' works from the Board Index page


----------

